# 500-year-old frozen bodies are ‘North America’s best preserved mummies



## Timeshifter (Sep 14, 2020)

Ok, when did Greenland become part of North America?

Fox news & The Snu think so Fox

Anything to do with this? Greenland

Or more bad journalism?






'A family of Inuit hunters believed to be frozen for over 500 years are "North America's best preserved mummies," according to news reports'

'The settlement of Qilakitsoq, on Greenland’s west coast, is 280 miles north of the Arctic. (The Arctic what?)

Archaeologists *think* the group died there sometime around 1475 AD...






Looks like a bad film prop to me...

Discovered in 1972, but the story is being wheeled out now...




> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived SH.org replies to this OP: 500-year-old frozen bodies are ‘North America’s best preserved mummies


----------

